
Slack Manager – Open Source and Free Agile Bot - anonrig
https://github.com/anonrig/slack-manager
======
dbg31415
This is great!

Add in some triggers for if people updated the board, or their time sheets...
let the project managers focus on consulting and product ownership.

Nobody likes being a nag, let the robot do it. (=

~~~
anonrig
Thanks! Let's open an issue on Github for this.

